# Wanted: Utility Trailer In good Condition



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

I want to buy a utility Trialer in 5'x8' or 5'x10' that is good shape. So if someone has one that they just dont use and is reasonable please let me know. Thanks, Jeremy...850-777-8274


----------

